# How often do you train?



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

how often do you train your puppy? i have a 5 month old right now and we do at least 20 minutes a day. i try to set out a 20 minute block to do it. then we practice small things like sit and down and stand and look randomly throughout the day.

is that enough? i feel like i am still at the point where i need to have food otherwise he won't listen....i know he's 5 months but still. he'll sit when i put a leash on him but that's about the only thing he'll do if he knows i don't have food.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I've never set aside a block of time to just train. I incorporate it into our everyday activities.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think several smaller blocks of time is better than one large block for training pups. Say 5-10 minutes, 3 times a day. Saber is 6 months and I try to do some heeling for 5 minutes in the mornings, with a few basic commands thrown in there, maybe some stays in the afternoon and then 10-15 minutes before bed of CD training. You don't want them to get bored, and do want to end with them wanting more.


----------



## mthurston0001 (Jul 12, 2009)

20min sessions are waaaaaaaaaaaay too long. 5 minutes 3 or 4 times a day is plenty. It will help if you have someone to help you. High Plains Schutzhund Club is in your area and this is their website High Plains Schutzhund Club Denver, CO. Even if you are just training basic pet ob it will help you. And tell Ann Marie Matt Thurston and Bravo from the AWDF sent ya'!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I train a dog once a week during class, when I am signed up, even puppies, once a week is fine. And in our classes, we do not do something for a long time, we try to keep things moving, try things a couple of times and then go on to other things, start up beat, use lots of praise and treats, and end on a positive fun thing. 

The funny thing is, that normally, my dogs do as good or better than the ones from people who claim they work with them every day. I am actually shocked when people say they do this much exercise or this much training every day. Different dogs need different amounts of training and exercise. I guess you have to find what is right for your pup. 

I think that training heeling is helpful to do a little every day. But I still have to prove that theory.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

once a week we are at class from 5PM till 7.30. but we don't work nearly half that time. from 5-6 is conformation class - stand for exam, trotting around the ring are the main focus. we'll do a couple times around the ring, get the "judge" to run hands over him and look at his teeth then back to chilling in the crate. by the time we finish with all the dogs, that takes pretty much the entire time.

Then 6.30 to 7.30 is rally/obedience class.  Singe and I do a couple repetitions, then sit back and watch for a while. 

The rest of the week, we work on basic manners whenever the chance arises. loose leash walking 90% of the time, with some heeling thrown in for practice. (I actually just posted something about this in the brag section). We practice "wait" before feeding time and before going out the door. "watch" at various times. Other commands are just at various times here and there.


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

mthurston0001 said:


> 20min sessions are waaaaaaaaaaaay too long. 5 minutes 3 or 4 times a day is plenty. It will help if you have someone to help you. High Plains Schutzhund Club is in your area and this is their website High Plains Schutzhund Club Denver, CO. Even if you are just training basic pet ob it will help you. And tell Ann Marie Matt Thurston and Bravo from the AWDF sent ya'!


thanks! i have a trainer right now that does decoy work for CO Mondio ring and the two bears schutzhund club


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

i think ill just set aside time to do the leash pressure training and heeling. and then the rest ill practice throughout the day.
we goto one training session a week for 30 minutes. he makes sure i'm still doing everything right and then he teaches me 1 or 2 things to start working on in addition. with food he gets everything...he's a rock star  lol

thanks for the input


----------



## s14roller (Nov 18, 2010)

I train everyday before we feed her. Maybe 5-10 minutes +/- depending on her attention span that day. Sometimes she can go longer. I just use her kibble since she loves eating the food...then I pour the rest of her meal into her food bowl. 

Mine also is only 100% with lures, but I would expect this to grow out as she gets older.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I usually do one focused training session per day and it usually lasts 5-10 minutes with a specific goal and a high value treat. He is 3.5 months old and we are building on the basics with Marker training and luring.

I must say that I look for any opportunity throughout the day to "train". For example, I am working on something simple while playing ball and that is for him to come to me and drop the ball. So after he has his breakfast I sit on the floor and watch the morning news while rolling or tossing the ball to him. He now is starting to drop the ball to get me to throw it again. When that happens, I mark to behavior and the reward is another throw. It's very matter of fact but still training.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Puppies, I am training all the time. Formal sessions, though, are maybe 5 minutes several times per day. The older the pup is the longer they are able to maintain attention and learn.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't set a time each day....I use everyday opportunities to do training, be it at the house, playing or hiking. So I am quite sure Jake gets a lot of training plus we go to class every week.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

What??? You are suppose to train them everyday? I thought the puppies came trained already! LOL

Seriously though...I also work my dog everyday but just little things. We'll work on sit, stay, come, wait, etc. throughout the day as we interact. No time really set aside for it unless we are in an OB class or something.


----------

